# homemade tortilla chips



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

never really though about this till i actually did it shoulda been making them all along

what is needed 
1 big package of corn tortilla deep fryer

cut tortilla into triangles fry until they sound like they "stop frying" bubbles stop forming. sprinkle on salt

taste great and cheap too.


----------

